# Olander Park



## MDJ (Jan 27, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone has ever fished there out of a kayak or any kind of watercraft. What did you catch. I tried this evening with no luck. Fished it this winter and caught a bunch of dink perch.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

MDJ,
Dink perch seemed to be the norm this past winter, as I caught a ton of the little bait stealers, here in Lima at the local reservoirs.

I've never fished there and I noticed from the Olander Park website the park's hours of operation would/could restrict access, which might might make it difficult. You might try posting your question on The Ohio Outdoors, as there are a few guys from the Swanton area that may be more familar with that lake.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

I live a couple of miles from Olander, as do my fishing buddies. About the only time we fish it (if at all) is when the state stocks trout. Otherwise, it runs mostly to dink perch and bluegills, although -- as with most in-town waters -- stories abound of giant bass, pike, etc.

Olander was discussed at some length during the recent ice season. Somehow I just managed to lose the link, but if you search "olander" you should find it.

My suggestion: enjoy your paddle.

Jim


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

I live a few miles away and that is the last place I go to fish. Just like everyone else mentioned perch and blue gills. About 20 years ago I remember someone pulling a big catfish out.

I go to Delta reservoir for the trout and its usually devoid of other anglers. Try the older reservoir below it for pike.

Good luck!


----------

